# Butt Question



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What exactly is a "fulcrum butt" and how does it differ from a standard butt????

Tommy


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

A rod building expert I ain't Tommy, so I'm going to guess that a fulcrum butt is designed in such a way that leverage, resistance, and forces are equal on either side of the butt - OR - that these forces are the same for the butt and the tip where they meet. I don't really know. Just guessing based on what I looked up about a "fulcrum".


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy I have always understood it to mean the butt it going to bent in the middle where your upper hand is placed . This allows loading the rod easier all the way down into the butt section . Probably achieved by a reverse taper of some kind in the butt section . Standard butts are parallel and have a uniform bent throughout and take considerable force to load fully down into the butt section.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

bart has a fulcrum butt. ha ha ha


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Big Brother,

Santa is watching this board!

Besides, not enough material there for a good fulcrum.

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Now that made my morning.... still chuckling.

Wait until bart finds out his.... hmmmm... caboose is internet material.


lol


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

I'm not EVEN touching this one !!!


----------

